# kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?



## HD1983 (5. März 2007)

Hallo,

bin neu hier. 

Kann mir viell. jmd weiterhelfen, habe 2 Bachforellen gefangen und als ich Sie ausgenommen habe habe ich festgestellt, das eine davon innen sehr Blutig ist (schleimig blutig) und einen komischen Aushang neben den Pylorusanhängen hat. Kann mir einer sagen was das ist? 

Weiss einer warum bei der Forelle die Gräten sich vom Filet lösen??? - das habe ich auch schon bei Regenbogenforellen aus der Zucht beobachten können.

Bild als Anhang. Danke und Petri Heil euch allen!


----------



## J-son (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Hallo HD1983,

das sieht für mich aus wie ein Befall mit Bandwürmern (in dem Fall der Riemenwurm), aber *richtig* sehen kann ich das auf dem Bild nicht.
Der Riemenwurm ist gar nicht wirklich ein Fischparasit, sondern nutzt die Fische nur als Zwischenwirt, auf dem Weg zum Wasservogel.

EDIT: http://www.muggel-online.de/muggel-online/Angelsport/Fischkunde/Krankheiten/parasiten.htm#Riemenwurm

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Der-Hechter (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Das die Gräten abgehen ist ja echt ekelig. War das schon als die noch lebte?


----------



## Hechtchris (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Warste da in einem Forellenpuff ? Ich hab das auch schon erlebt das waren wohl so ganz schnell gezüchtete die hatten so weiches fleisch und die gräten gingen auch schon beim ausnehmen teilweise vom fleisch ab !


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

war die Forelle auf dem Foto noch frisch? Dass sich die Gräten etwas lösen ist mir bei  nicht ganz frischen Forellen geläufig

Phil


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Warste da in einem Forellenpuff ? Ich hab das auch schon erlebt das waren wohl so ganz schnell gezüchtete die hatten so weiches fleisch und die gräten gingen auch schon beim ausnehmen teilweise vom fleisch ab !


 

Diese Frage lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge, weil ich das bei meinem Nachbar schon mal gesehen hab.

Der war im Sommer nen ganzen Tag am Forellenpuff und hatte keine Kühltasche mit. Desweiteren waren die Fische nicht gekehlt. 
Ergebnis --- ähnlich der auf dem obigen Foto!:v


----------



## HD1983 (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

aha was für ein wasservogel?

die frage die dir schon lange auf der zunge brennt, brennt mir auch auf der zunge, ich denke es ist sehr viel komplizierter als es aussieht, da einerseits zB in der echaz an einer anderen stelle auch forellen gefangen wurden einen ort weiter, die auf jeden fall besser aussahen. die gräten gingen aber trotzdem schon ab als ich den fischnaufgeschnitten habe. 

wenn ich zB am neckar fange sind die fische farblich besser und geschmacklich auch sehr viel besser. 2 kumpels von mir sind polen, die sagen das der fisch in polen um laengen besser ist wie der deutsche und das dort auch keine gräten abstehen.

zurück zur echaz. an der stelle wo ich die fische gefangen habe ist das nahrungsangebot besonders hoch hat mir der gewässerwart heute am telefon erzählt. was auch das schnelle wachstum und die daraus anscheinend abstenden gräten erklärt.

nur ich finde das die fische außerdem nicht besonders lecker aussehen. foto wird mit dieser msg gepostet. ich habe beide nicht gegessen, seht selbst. vielleicht liegt es daran, das der fluß an der stelle durch die stadt geht, wo sich sehr viele abgase sammeln. der gewässerwart hat mir von abflußrohren erzählt, die in die echaz münden, in der die forellen sich aufhalten. bei den abflußrohren im boden handelt es sich um die abflußrohre von einer haupt bzw bundesstraße. kann es sein das die fische nichtmehr so gut aussehen und die gräten abstehen und das der fisch schwabbelig ist, da das gewässer und die nahrung belastet sind?

gruß


----------



## J-son (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



HD1983 schrieb:


> aha was für ein wasservogel?




Ich möchte es nicht beschwören, aber da dem Riemenwurm im Grossen und Ganzen egal ist welche Fische er als Zwischenwirt benutzt, wird ihm - wie ich annehme - auch egal sein welche Wasservögel er als Endwirt befällt. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um fischfressende Vögel handelt, ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wie er in die Vögel hineinkommen will.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## HD1983 (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

da kann ich dir helfen, er kommt in den vogel, dadurch das der vogel ihn frisst, also den fisch.... wird also in einen fischreier oder komoran als endwirt gelangen.

weist du was warum die fische so eklig aussehen an der stelle wo ich sie gefangen habe?


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Hallo,
irgendwie ist das alles komisch! Wenn wir August und 30 Grad im Schatten hätten, würde ich sagen, Du hast die Fische den halben Tag im Auto liegen gehabt! Bei den momentanen Temperaturen fällt das aber aus! Für die losgelösten Gräten kommen keine Parasiten in Frage, wohl aber für die blutigen veränderungen in der Leibeshöhle. Auch die Viruserkrankung VHS (virale, hämorrhagische Septikämie oder so) wäre eine Möglichkeit, allerdings beißen derart erkrankte Fische kaum noch auf einen Köder! Die Ernährung fällt auch aus. Ich war selbst Fischwirt in einer Forellenzucht, aber losgelöste Gräten habe ich noch bei keiner *frischgetöteten* Forelle gesehen, egal mit was sie gemästet wurde. Nun gibt es aber noch eine Möglichkeit: Als wir einen Praktikanten bekamen, hatten wir urplötzlich etliche Fische, denen beim Schlachten die Gräten regelrecht aus dem Bauch hingen und die im Inneren Blutungen hatten. Die Erklärung: Der Junge hat die Fische beim Vorsortieren derart fest gedrückt, daß sich die Gräten vom Bauchfell lösten und sich Blutergüsse bildeten. Nun bleibt die Frage: Haste beim Landen oder Hakenlösen vielleicht etwas hart angepackt??? Das würde alles erklären!

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## J-son (5. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



HD1983 schrieb:


> da kann ich dir helfen, er kommt in den vogel, dadurch das der vogel ihn frisst, also den fisch.... wird also in einen fischreier oder komoran als endwirt gelangen.



Jo, hatte ich geschrieben (fischfressende Vögel)...#6



> weist du was warum die fische so eklig aussehen an der stelle wo ich sie gefangen habe?



Nee, sorry...aber lecker sehen sie echt nicht aus.:v

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## HD1983 (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Nun gibt es aber noch eine Möglichkeit: Als wir einen Praktikanten bekamen, hatten wir urplötzlich etliche Fische, denen beim Schlachten die Gräten regelrecht aus dem Bauch hingen und die im Inneren Blutungen hatten. Die Erklärung: Der Junge hat die Fische beim Vorsortieren derart fest gedrückt, daß sich die Gräten vom Bauchfell lösten und sich Blutergüsse bildeten. Nun bleibt die Frage: Haste beim Landen oder Hakenlösen vielleicht etwas hart angepackt??? Das würde alles erklären!
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger#h


 
hallo brassenwürger!

nein ich persönlich packe nicht stärker zu als man muss, wieso auch.

an dem tag hab ich viel gefangen (untermass), bei ein paar die fast 30 cm hatten ist mir aufgefallen, wenn man sie beim hakenlösen etwas drückt weil sie zappeln, dann hört es sich bei ein paar so an, wie ein furtzen im fisch. irgendwie wird luft im fisch rumgedrückt. kann sein das jmd vor mir sie schonmal gefangen hat, der gedrückt hat. die fische haben beim drill auch nicht so stark gezogen.

deine erklärung ist plausibel! 

bei den fischen bei den man die luft nicht leicht im fisch rumdrücken kann sind die gräten noch im filet verankert zumindest besser verankert. auf dem bild oben sind die gräten ja mehr wie bis zur mitte des fisches rausgerissen. beim forellenteich ist jeder fisch so, wie der 2te den ich gefangen habe, die gräten lösen sich etwas ca 0,5-1,0 cm vom unteren rand her ab. der grund kann sein weil die fische mit dem container angeliefert werden oder da der fischwirt pro person die bezahlt 3 kg fische durch ein rohr lässt, die er erstmal da reinbekommen muss. vielleicht setzt er sie mit der hand um??

wie äußert sich vhs? kann man das erkennen? zB an den blutungen?

es ist definitiv ein banwurm hab das nochmal überprüft! also nach meinem ermessen im vergleich 2er bilder... das ding setzt vorne an am schlund wo der gang vom maul in den magen ist... es setzt genau neben den pylorusanhängen an. da wo der rest der gedärme am fisch verankert ist...


----------



## HD1983 (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



J-son schrieb:


> Jo, hatte ich geschrieben (fischfressende Vögel)...#6
> 
> ups!!
> Nee, sorry...aber lecker sehen sie echt nicht aus.:v
> ...


 
ich geh am donnerstag nochmal an die echaz dann kann ich mehr sagen wies mit den anderen fischen aussieht


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Die Forelle "furzt" beim anfassen|kopfkrat ;+ ? Da gehört was zu, ne Forelle zum furzen zu bringen!

VHS verursacht Blutungen im Muskelgewebe und der Leibeshöhle. Wenn Du die Fische noch hast, "filetiere" sie mal bitte und schaue nach punktfürmigen Blutergüssen. VHS ist eine gefährliche Seuche und Meldepflichtig, aber ich schließe das mal aus!

Das "furzen" deutet absolut auf zuviel Druck beim Anpacken hin! Bei den Bandwürmern handelt es sich wahrscheinlich eher um Spul- oder Schnurwürmer (Nematoden), die es in vielfältiger Form gibt. Ich hatte das schon oft bei Norwegischen Bachforellen!

Aber diese Gräten...
Du mit deiner furzenden Forelle stellst mich echt vor ein Rätsel!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## HD1983 (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

ich habe sie wirklich net fest gedrückt. 

nochmal zu meiner vermutung: 

ich wohn hier in der forellenregion also am ausgangspunkt sozusagen. forellen gibts hier or mass! meine vermutung liegt darin das wahrscheinlich der angler der die fische vor mir schonmal gefangen hat zu stark gedrückt hat. die exemplare um die 15 cm die ich an der gleichen stelle an dem tag gefangen habe, sahen viel besser aus. eine anglerin hat mir erzählt sie hätte 2 tage später dort auch geangelt und die fische hatten nichts.

dachte das es sein kann, das dadurch das im puff (da ist es bei jeder forelle) durch den transport oder das umsetzten vom lastwagen in die becken oder vom aufenthaltsbecken in die fangbecken die gräten-risse entstanden sind? meinst du nicht? 

kamen bei euch die forellen auch mit dem container oder habt ihr die selber gezüchtet?

gruß


----------



## HD1983 (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

mit filetieren meinst du das rohe fleisch begutachten um es mal auf den punkt zu bringen. wo sollen die punkte sein? im filet?


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Die sind im Filet, und zwar deutlich zu erkennen! Aber wie gesagt, das ist eher unwahrscheinlich! Was hat diese Forelle nur dazu gebracht, derart zu furzen und mit ihren Gräten zu werfen?;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt! Gehe jetzt in die Falle, das mit der selbstauflösenden Furzforelle klären wir morgen!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey: und gute Nacht!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Ich will hier auf keinen Fall unterstellen,daß mit den beiden Forellen zu grob umgegangen wurde,#d#d

Angesichts der Fotos tippe ich eher darauf,daß die Fische zu lange unausgenommen und ungekühlt gelagert wurden und einfach nicht mehr frisch sind. 
Dann stehen auch die Gräten ab und lösen sich von dem Fleisch. 

Auch habe ich letzes Jahr erlebt,daß bei Fischen beim Ausnehmen die Gräten abstanden und die Bauchhöhle blutig war, nämlich als 2 Jugendliche mir stolz ihren Fang übergaben,und mich baten, diese für sie zu Räuchern.

Beim Ausnehmen der etwas blassen Fische lösten sich im vorderen Teil der Fische die Gräten vom Fleisch,wie hier beschrieben.

Nach näherem Betrachten musste ich es leider ablehnen die Fische zu räuchern.

Die Jungs hatten es beim Betäuben wohl ein wenig zu gut gemeint,und mit ihrem Fischtöter nicht nur auf das Nachhirn,sondern auch dahinter auf das Muskelfleisch geschlagen.

Die Fische waren mit Sicherheit sofort mausetot ,(aber hatten dadurch natürlich Hämathome im Fleisch,die nach innen bluteten,)und  wurden von den Jungs auch noch ordnungsgemäß abgestochen.
Das nütze leider nichts mehr.Das Herz hatten sie auch überall getroffen,doch bei der Hälfte der Fische hatten sie auch die Galle erwischt.Dadurch war die Gallenflüssigkeit ausgelaufen.|kopfkrat
Oberekelhaft.:v 

Auch lagen die Fische 3-4Std unausgenommen in einer Plastiktüte,was nun wirklich nicht qualitätsfördernd ist.#t 

Da es sich um verschiedene Fischarten , Forellen,Saiblinge und 2 große Giebel handelte, und die Qualität des Wassers und der Nahrung und deswegen auch der Fische sehr hoch ist,
lag es nur an der Behandlung nach dem Fang.
Das passiert den beiden sicher nicht wieder.
Denn leider:
Die Fische waren ungeniessbar.:v 
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## J-son (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Bei den Bandwürmern handelt es sich wahrscheinlich eher um Spul- oder Schnurwürmer (Nematoden), die es in vielfältiger Form gibt.



Hallo,

die Chance einen Befall mit dem Riemenwurm mit einem Spul- oder Schnurwurmbefall zu verwechseln ist gleich null. Lediglich der Riemenwurm bildet derartige (riemenförmige) Larven aus. Ich besitze noch immer die kompletten Unterlagen zur Fischerprüfung, nach denen ich auch die "Diagnose" gestellt habe.
Nochmal zum Vergleich (allerdings ist der Befall hier weit stärker):

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nt=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## HD1983 (6. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

das die fische so empfindlich sind, das die gräten abfallen klingt logisch! kann es sein das die innereien einer forelle nach ein paar mal rucksack von 20cm höhe auf den boden fallen lassen, richtig matschig aussehen? dann wär es wahrscheinlich die erklärung. die 2te vom gleichen fangtag sieht nähmlich um einiges besser aus. nachdem ich die gefangen hatte bin ich 10min später heim.|kopfkrat 


trotz allem sahen die fiecher echt ekelhaft aus und ich haett se auch net gegessen wenn alles in ordnung gewesen wäre, da die farbe echt komisch war. weiss dazu jmd was? normalerweise leben forellen und mühlkoppen (gibts da auch) doch nur in sauberen gewässern? #c


----------



## HD1983 (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



HD1983 schrieb:


> das die fische so empfindlich sind, das die gräten abfallen klingt logisch! kann es sein das die innereien einer forelle nach ein paar mal rucksack von 20cm höhe auf den boden fallen lassen, richtig matschig aussehen? dann wär es wahrscheinlich die erklärung. die 2te vom gleichen fangtag sieht nähmlich um einiges besser aus. nachdem ich die gefangen hatte bin ich 10min später heim.|kopfkrat


 
heinz gerhard: ich war heute nochmal am gewässer. habe wieder 2 forellen gefangen, heute aber an einer stelle die mir ein alter angler gezeigt hat. da fangen alle vereinsmitglieder ihre forellen. an der stelle wo ich war, sind ja diese abwasserohre. der mann hat mir erzählt das dort kein vereinsmitglied mehr angelt. danach hat er mir die stelle gezeigt. die fische sehen viel leckerer aus. es stehen keine gräten ab. der fisch sah nach fisch aus.

es mag sein das durch falsche lagerung und zuviel druck sowas auch passieren kann, aber ich denke so wie die fiecher aussahen ist das wohl auszuschliessen, zumal es an dem tag nicht besonders warm war und der fisch trotz das er 2 std im rucksack war kühl ankam. 

wielange habt ihr eigendlich euren angelschein? ich habe ihn ca 1/2 jahr und komme nun endlich auch zu ein paar fischen *g* 

weiss einer warum immernoch ein paar eier oder rogen in den bachforellen ist? die laichzeit ist doch rum??? 

nochmals danke für eure hilfe... den fisch habe ich außerdem noch filetiert das filet von dem vollgebluteten fisch hatte nichts also kein vhs..


----------



## HD1983 (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

nochmal wegen dem furtzendem fisch an brassenwürger:

weiss nicht was die hatten und warum die gefurtzt hatten, heute is mir aufgefallen das die beiden forellen auch gefurtzt haben als ich sie in den after gestochen habe (zum ausnehmen). das hat sich so angehört wie bei der die ich zurückgesetzt habe. gedrückt hab ich ja wie gesagt net stark. vielleicht hat sie sich in die hose geschissen vor angst. 

heute habe ich bemerkt das die sogar töne von sich geben können, so wie wenn sie sagen würden tuh mir bitte nichts.

gruss


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Die Schwimmblase der Forelle steht, wie bei den meisten anderen Fischen auch, mit dem Verdauungssystem in Verbindung. Drückt man den Fisch, entweicht die Luft über den Darm nach außen, daher das Furzgeräusch. Das mit den Gräten und den Blutungen bleibt mir aber ein Rätsel! die Forellen bei uns waren übrigens aus eigener Zucht beziehungsweise Aufzucht! Wir haben keine Speisefische zugekauft.

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## HD1983 (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Schwimmblase der Forelle steht, wie bei den meisten anderen Fischen auch, mit dem Verdauungssystem in Verbindung. Drückt man den Fisch, entweicht die Luft über den Darm nach außen, daher das Furzgeräusch.
> 
> Macht das dem lebenden was aus? Heute hat kein lebender gefurzt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Also, ich komme da auch nicht mehr so recht weiter mit dem ganzen Fischgefurze und den zermatschten Innereien. Zugegeben, deine Fische sahen wirklich aus, als hätte sie ein Laster gekillt! Ich würde einfach diesen Abwasserkanal in Zukunft als Angelplatz meiden, es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum da sonst keiner angelt! Spätestens, wenn Du beim Ausnehmen Lümmeltüten findest, solltest Du es da echt lassen! Wenn mal eine lebende Forelle einige Geräusche von sich gibt, ist das nicht so tragisch, solange keine Eingeweide aus dem Maul quellen. Dann solltest Du vom Zurücksetzen absehen. Die Gräten lösen sich eigentlich nur bei unsachgemäßer Behandlung (zu warm, gequetscht, an die Wand gew....), da das bei deinen Fischen aber alles nicht zutrifft, bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende! Außerdem fürchte ich, das das ganze Theater hier bald in "Witze&Lustiges" verschoben wird, wenn wir weiter über furzende Fische schnacken! :q Vielleicht kommst Du dem Rätsel ja noch selber auf die Spur, wenn ja, lass es uns wissen!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Leif (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Ich will hier auf keinen Fall unterstellen,daß mit den beiden Forellen zu grob umgegangen wurde,#d#d
> 
> Angesichts der Fotos tippe ich eher darauf,daß die Fische zu lange unausgenommen und ungekühlt gelagert wurden und einfach nicht mehr frisch sind.
> Dann stehen auch die Gräten ab und lösen sich von dem Fleisch.
> ...



Hallo,

ich schließe michc dir an.

Wenn man das zweite Foto anschaut, sieht man auch gut die Verfärbung, das sie übereinander wohl lagen. und das wohl nicht nur 15 Minuten.

Aber groß waren die Exemplare ja nicht gerade.
Handelt es sich um satzfische oder um selbstvermehrte?


----------



## HD1983 (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

lümmeltüten? ich halt euch auf jeden auf dem laufenden wenn ich da noch was rausbekomm.:vik:


----------



## HD1983 (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schließe michc dir an.
> 
> ...


 
die verfärbung kommt daher das ich den fisch zuvor 2 tage im kühlschrank auf der anderen seite gelagert hatte und feuchtigkeit in die fischhaut eingezogen ist

es wurde ein besatz vorgenommen, in 2005 das weiss ich da ich ne fangstatistik von 2006 heute bekommen habe und nen besatzplan von 2005. denke da wird immer eingesetzt. muss genau nachfragen. hab mitbekommen das das ministerium nurnoch sehr geringen besatz genehmigt hat da die fische sich eigendl. selbst vermehren sollen.


----------



## HD1983 (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein absoluter Gegner des Herzstiches.
> 
> Betäuben und *Kehlschnitt *bis zum Rückrad.#6 #6 #6


 

ich denke es ist das beste wenn man es macht wie die bundeswehr. einfach den fisch packen und hinter dem kopf auf eine kante schlagen, die wirbelsäule bricht das tier ist tot! und zwar mausetot! betäuben das klappt doch net immer beim 1ten schlag!


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Das sollte es aber! Wenn Du die Fische so radikal umnietest, ist es kein Wunder, das die so zerdeppert aussehen!


----------



## uziegler (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*



HD1983 schrieb:


> die verfärbung kommt daher das ich den fisch zuvor 2 tage im kühlschrank auf der anderen seite gelagert hatte und feuchtigkeit in die fischhaut eingezogen ist
> ....


 
Fische, die nicht ausgenommen wurden, sollte man auch nicht 2 Tage in Kühlschrank lagern. Das ERSTE nach dem Abschlagen ist doch eigentlich das Ausnehmen und säubern der Fische!! Nach 2 Tagen brauchst Du dich auch nicht wundern, daß sich die Gräten aus dem Fleisch lösen. Die Fische sind verdorben und somit nur noch gut für die Tonne.


----------



## HD1983 (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

das mit dem genickbruch hat mir einer von der bundeswehr gezeigt.... er hat das mit einem fisch gemacht... ich hab das nochnie gemacht..... ich stech sie immer ab! 

die fische sahen so aus als ich sie gefangen habe!!! ich hab se gleicjh aufgeschnitten und dann aufgehört und wollte sie aufheben falls der gewaesserwart die fische abholen wollte...


----------



## Leif (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Na dann haben wir doch die Ursache?
Erkläre mir mal bitte wie man zwei unausgenommene Fische zwei ganze tage so lassen kann? Und dann noch die suppe in dem behälter. ne ne ne.
Ist mir echt nen rätsel.

Ich würde noch 5 Wochen warten, dann hast du nur noch die Gräten.


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

tja Leif...wieder toll gelesen vorm posten 



> die fische sahen so aus als ich sie gefangen habe!!! ich hab se gleicjh aufgeschnitten und dann aufgehört und wollte sie aufheben falls der gewaesserwart die fische abholen wollte...



Sagte er auch ganz am Anfang schon.


----------



## Leif (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Hallo Norbert.

Meide doch einfach meine Beiträge und les dich woanders durch.

Dann habe ich es halt falsch geschrieben.
Sorry nehme es zurück.


----------



## Marc38120 (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

...Das hab ich auch schonmal gehabt, dass sich die gräten abgelöst haben... kam mir auch sehr merkwürdig vor! ich denke mir , das liegt an der züchtung... genmutierte Refos


----------



## Leif (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

Hi du.

Das sind aber Bafos.

Käme aber auf das selbe zurück


----------



## HD1983 (8. März 2007)

*AW: kranke Forelle gefangen, was ist das?*

ich denke wir kommen hier net weiter.... falls ich noch etwas rausfinde schreib ich es hier rein.... 

ob es zucht oder setzfische sind kann ich heute noch nicht beantworten, dazu ruf ich morgen den vorstand an und frag nach. der kann mir das sicher beantworten. 

hab heute beim angeln nen fisch massakriert.... hatte nur den schlund+teil vom magen, n stück mund und die kopfhaut am haken?? komisch komisch....:c  und nix im maß gefangen|rolleyes


----------

